# Need gun info



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm not dumb and there are no stupid questions...
We are not the most educated gun folks and are trying to learn. Gun shop yesterday look like kid not old enough to shave & he can know plenty. Certainly more then me.
After I walked out and we were looking at some .380's and he went so fast he lost me. Can some explain the SS slide vs ? 
And how big a difference their is!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

There is a wealth of firearms information at our sister forum. You'll probably get a much larger response to your question there. 

http://www.firearmstalk.com/


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

firearmstalk is a great site, one of the best on the entire al gore internet.

My first advice, schedule some time with a NRA instructor at a range that rents firearms. My take on gun shops, you have the ones run by current and/or retired police officers. They tend to be very condescending to non badges and more so to beginners. There's a group of shops who just hate all customers, they're all stupid. There is a much smaller segment of gun shops that will take the time to help you. I have found google ratings to be relatively accurate on customer's evaluations. Tell the shops and ranges you are a beginner, and the good ones will take the time to explain things properly.

I'm assuming you're talking about stainless steel slide, you'll get differing opinions of shiny and pretty firearms. I'm neutral. Not a fan of .380, but own a couple myself. IMO, 9mm & .22LR are better starter pistols, .22 because the ammo is super cheap and easily available, 9mm because it's also easily available. Be prepared, this is an addictive hobby! If I were to go out and buy a carry gun today, it would be the M&P shield 9mm, but they are extremely popular and very difficult to find.

Remember,
Never point the firearm at anybody, or at anything
Assume all firearms are always loaded
every bullet has a $100,000 attorney bill on it

I watched an extremely experienced "expert" put a bullet into his leg... not 5 feet from where I was sitting. Scared the living crap out of me, not just because the muzzle was loosely pointed in my direction, but more so because I considered him an expert.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

We own a couple not completely ignorant. But was wondering is the SS slide affects the gun? Or is it just for show!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

cengasser said:


> I'm not dumb and there are no stupid questions...
> We are not the most educated gun folks and are trying to learn. Gun shop yesterday look like kid not old enough to shave & he can know plenty. Certainly more then me.
> After I walked out and we were looking at some .380's and he went so fast he lost me. Can some explain the SS slide vs ?
> And how big a difference their is!


Get a Makarov and question no more.
Durable, reliable, accurate, inexpensive, dependable.you need know no more for a pocket gun.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

A SS slide doesn't affect anything but the eye of the owner, or potential owner. Its more appearance than reasonable functional difference. Some like the look. Others like the fact that SS is more corrosion resistant. Some like both of those.

Its simply your preference.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

SS is pretty, nothing more.


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

<Sigh> Pretty.

Stainless steel is corrosion resistant. Did the gun have a plastic frame? A concealed carry pistol is expected to be a daily part of your wardrobe. If the gun is carried in a holster that combines with your physical body type so that the gun is up against your skin when you carry it, a SS slide can be really important. The sweat and skin oils from your body will start a regular steel slide rusting in a hurry. Even if the slide is coated or parkerized, if there is anyplace that is unprotected or where parts rub that the finish wears thin it'll rust. SS will give you a level of protection against that. Even on steel frame guns, its usually the slide toward the rear that presses against your body. It's not just for looks.

John


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I've heard of a lot of different parts failing in a firearm, but never from a slide rusting to the point of failure, especially since most are already coated. But, one can always learn something new.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Onebigelf said:


> <Sigh> Pretty.
> 
> Stainless steel is corrosion resistant. Did the gun have a plastic frame? A concealed carry pistol is expected to be a daily part of your wardrobe. If the gun is carried in a holster that combines with your physical body type so that the gun is up against your skin when you carry it, a SS slide can be really important. The sweat and skin oils from your body will start a regular steel slide rusting in a hurry. Even if the slide is coated or parkerized, if there is anyplace that is unprotected or where parts rub that the finish wears thin it'll rust. SS will give you a level of protection against that. Even on steel frame guns, its usually the slide toward the rear that presses against your body. It's not just for looks.
> 
> John


Not necessarily looking to carry as a CW. What one on the house we are trying to make sure all able body have a gun when the time comes, revolver - check, shot fun check, new an ACP next. Picked a a decent knife next week at the show wii look for one closer to the one I've seen on the Internet. 
Not a fan of Internet purchase for knife as I would like to know weight and balance and feel in my hand first. Seems to me this 20 something (in the fun store) just wanted to sell a gun. Everyone has been so helpful about everything I asked and the tips are great, keep them coming. 
Now that i know SS slide really makes no difference that helps narrow me down


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well elf I've carried concealed for 15 years now and you would have to sweat crisco every day for a decade to rust out a pistol slide. So yes, SS is for pretty. As for pistol type I highly recommend glock, springfield xdm or smith n wesson M&P in 9mm. With the proper ammo it has plenty of stopping power and there are lots of models for different hand sizes. I reccomend the glock 17 and 19. The generation 4 models have adjustable hand grips and they usually are the cheapest of the 3. The 9mm is also the cheapest to shoot. Buy cheap russian ammo for practice and a few boxes of the +P hollow points for security and defense.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

cengasser said:


> I'm not dumb and there are no stupid questions...
> We are not the most educated gun folks and are trying to learn. Gun shop yesterday look like kid not old enough to shave & he can know plenty. Certainly more then me.
> After I walked out and we were looking at some .380's and he went so fast he lost me. Can some explain the SS slide vs ?
> And how big a difference their is!


hello Cengasser

Everybody else pretty well answered your questions.. My advice ...which is worth just what your paying for it...lol would be to buy a Glock 9mm , now let me say this, I've owned I think 7 glocks , I just can't like em, same with the Springfield XD's, owned a few of them...I'm a 1911 man, always have been and will be till I'm ashes.. but for a person new to handguns of the auto family I'd have to admit the Glock is the most user friendly pistol I've ever seen...but there are a lot of pistols out there that copycat the Glock, but Glock has the very best unconditional life time warranty ever.. even if you buy it 10 years old and hard used they will warranty it..

The glock 17 holds..17 rounds but you can get the Glock 18 mags ( same gun just full auto) which hold 31 rounds wand wit the +2 extender holds 33 rounds.. that's a lot of ammo!..

As one of the guys said, Wolf 9mm ammo is just fine for practice and there are many +P types out there for serious use...

Good luck with finding the right one for you...

HB


----------



## badman400 (Oct 15, 2011)

If you're not buying this one for carry, I'd go with the Glock or XD. And go to 9mm instead of .380. 9mm ammo is cheaper, more readily available, and more bang for the buck. Although Glock is undeniably a great gun, the XD does offer the added grip safety. Some will say derogatory things about it, but the 1911s have them, you will barely notice it, and it could prevent an ND. Plus the XD-9 (M) carries 19 in the mag +1 in the pipe. Another great choice is the Beretta PX4 Storm in 9mm. You can even get the extended 20 round mag for this one for a total of 21 rounds in the hand. Best advice I can give is, go to your LGS or range where you can rent and handle a few. There is a lot to be said about how comfortably the pistol "fits" in your hand. The more comfy you are handling it, the more accurate you'll probably be. Good luck.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Everyone has been so helpful. Actually went to a pawn shop & the guys were great. Explained, demonstrated & let me handle and see the fit. I actually like the 9mm, the 40 was nice but maybe to much for a first auto.


----------



## dahoate (Nov 21, 2011)

I bought a cobra arms 380 and love it and now also purchasing a 40 or 45 cal as well. I am a security officer and had a 9mm and found alot of police officers are going to the 40 or 45 cal as a service revolver. I am looking for some ideas.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

dahoate said:


> I bought a cobra arms 380 and love it and now also purchasing a 40 or 45 cal as well. I am a security officer and had a 9mm and found alot of police officers are going to the 40 or 45 cal as a service revolver. I am looking for some ideas.


what ever you can shoot best. Don't get sucked into the bigger is better. 1 shot stopping power is similar between the different cal's. 3 well placed shots with a .380 are likely to stop a threat faster than 1 poorly placed shot with a .45


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

cengasser said:


> We own a couple not completely ignorant. But was wondering is the SS slide affects the gun? Or is it just for show!


Mostly for show, takes longer to rust.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

All above is good. It sounds like you have a revolver already. Do you shoot that single-action or double-action? Some have a hard time getting used to the triggers on the Glocks,XD's, LCP's etc. They are fine guns but the are (kinda) double-action only. For strict self-defense they are most likely the best choice as there is no safety to worry about in a stress filled situation. But for target or fun shooting I like single-action pistols.


----------



## cajunmeadows (Oct 21, 2011)

Another good starter pistol would be the Bersa .380. I have 2 love them ammo is not bad and a good conceal carry gun. My personal is a colt .45 but they cost a bit. I also like the Glock now. I think the .40 cal is the way to go. Very quickly becoming the number 1 round. JMO 
Also the glock can be customized , even by an oaf like myself. Cost a bit but you can add all sorts of acessories. Titanium firing pins buffers with different recoil poundage for better accuracy. I like this a bunch.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

I have shot some pretty insane pistols in the past. All manner of 1911's, Sig-Sauers, military-model Ballester-Molinas, MRC Mk XIX's in .357, .44 and .50AE.

THe best among them remains, to this day, the Smith & Wesson Model 39. 
It's slim, it's accurate, it's very comfortable even for such a small gun in my meatnormous hands. It's chambered in 9x19, and while it's only an 8+1 capacity, like I said it's very slim.


----------

